# Mail : Lien hypertexte sur image dans signature



## Teloif (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous expose mon pb en essayant d'être clair :
Je souhaite mettre dans ma signature d'email les pictogrammes Twitter, Viadeo et Linkedin avec sur chacun un lien vers les pages et comptes voulus sur ces 3 applis.
Juste en dessous de ces pictos, il y a un paragraphe précisant dans une petite police, les droits et usages des informations contenus  (blabla habituel dans le monde professionnel)

Quand je déclare cette signature dans Mail (version 6.2 sur OsX 10.8), les liens hypertext fonctionnent bien par contre le texte en dessous porte aussi le lien du dernier picto, ce qui fait que tout le texte est souligné comme un lien hypertext.

Si je sélectionne le texte et fait clic droit "supprimer le lien", il supprime le lien du dernier picto.
Et ce, même si je fait un saut de ligne avant.

Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution, donc je suis preneur d'idées.

Merci
à bientôt.


----------

